
A DEC PDP-8 Emulator in Java Running Lisp - apsec112
http://www.timgorton.com/pdp8/
======
apsec112
This site doesn't mention it, but the original PDP-8 Lisp interpreter (which
this is a tweaked version of) fits in under 3 kB of RAM. That's pretty darn
impressive, IMO.

------
_RPM
Does anyone still have a Java plugin required to view the site?

~~~
pjmlp
I do. Many companies still require having one around.

But it is disabled by default.

EDIT: It crashes for me.

------
mark_l_watson
PDP-8 was a 12 bit machine. I bought an Intercept Junior PDP-8 one board
system in about 1977 as my first home computer. I wrote a cross assembler for
it on my company's Dec 10. Good times.

